# Wago 750-841 über OPC auslesen



## 1985zottel (9 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte mehrere Signale einer Wago 750-841 über den Wago OPC Server auslesen.
Ich bin kompleter Neuling in Sachen OPC.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand genau beschreiben, wie ich vorzugehen habe? (Einstellungen in Codesys und Einstellungen Wago OPC Server)
Ich hab mir den OPC Server von Wago besorgt (759-311), welchen Test Client könnt ihr mir empfehlen.

Im Vorraus schon mal vielen Dank.


----------



## Controllfreak (9 November 2011)

Als Testclient kannst Du den mitgelieferten Client nutzen oder z.B. den Matrikon Explorer.

Bei der Projektierung ist wichtig zu wissen, dass Änderungen laut OPC Richtlinie nur Möglich sind wenn kein Client mehr angemeldet ist


----------



## 1985zottel (9 November 2011)

Danke schonmal dafür.

Ich bin wie gesagt Neuling. 
Was muss ich in Codesys einstellen, damit die Modbus/TCP komunikation mit dem Server funktioniert.
Und wie richte ich den OPC Server richtig ein?


----------



## Controllfreak (9 November 2011)

Falls Du den CoDeSys OPC-Server verwendet brauchst Du kein Modbus/TCP. RTFM


----------



## 1985zottel (9 November 2011)

Ich hab den WAGO OPC Server MODBUS TCP.
Im ersten schritt würde der Codesys OPC reichen (wo bekomme ich den?) 
Aber später sollen darüber auch andere Modbusfähige Geräte komunizierten.

Also, am liebsten wäre mir schon Modbus.


----------



## Controllfreak (9 November 2011)

Der CoDeSys OPC -Server  ist eigentlich immer bei der CoDeSys Installation dabei


----------



## WAGO (9 November 2011)

Hallo 1985zottel,

die Steuerung arbeitet als Modbus/TCP-Server. Dementsprechend ist hier nichts einzustellen.

Um beispielsweise das Merkerwort %MW0 dem OPC-Server verfügbar zu machen, ist ein OPC-Tag (Tag = Variable im OPC-Sprachgebrauch) mit der Adresse 312289 anzulegen. Warum? Nun, 300000 ist die Tabelle für 16Bit-Wert lesen. 12288 ist die Startadresse des Merkerbereichs. Das erste Merkerwort %MW0 liegt auf der ersten Adresse (+1). Addiert man die genannten Werte landet man bei der angegebenen Adresse 312289.
Die Tabellen sind im Handbuch des OPC-Servers 759-311 beschrieben, die Adressen der Bereiche der Variablenanordnung der jeweiligen Steuerung sind im Handbuch der Steuerung beschrieben. Der Rest ist einfache Logik;-)

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## 1985zottel (10 November 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Ich hab den Server jetzt laufen und zugriff über einen Client.

Nun habe ich aber noch folgendes Problem:

Ich hab den OPC Server auf einem anderen PC installiert (WinXP) und möchte nun von meinem Laptop per OPC client (Softing) auf den
Server zugreifen.
Ich bekommen aber keine Verbindung zum Server zustande. Der Client und Server auf einem Rechner funktioniert wie gesagt.
Die Firewall am Server-PC ist auch ausgeschaltet. Remoteverbindung funktioniert.
Ich nehme mal an es liegt an den Einstellungen des WAGO OPC servers oder am Softing Client.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen????

Danke


----------



## WAGO (10 November 2011)

Hallo 1985zottel,

das Problem liegt in Deiner DCOM-Konfiguration. OPC ist die Abkürzung für "OLE2 for Process Control" und OLE (Object Linking and Embedding) basiert auf COM (Component Object Model). Da Du von Ferne (=Remote) auf das COM-Interface zugreifen möchtest, greifst Du auf DCOM (Distributed COM) zurück. Damit nicht jeder die COM-Dienste Deines Rechners benutzen kann, ist DCOM separat zur Firewall und anderen Schnittstellen zu konfigurieren.
- Auf dem Rechner mit dem OPC-Server ist unter _*Start >> Ausführen*_ "dcomcnfg" einzugeben und mit der Eingabetaste zu bestätigen. 
- Daraufhin öffnet sich der Konfigurator für die Component Services.
- In der Baumansicht wählst Du Component _*Services >> Computer >> Arbeitsplatz >> DCOM-Konfiguration*_
- Die Fehlermeldungen kannst Du mit "Ja" (Fehlende Registryinformationen werden dann nachgetragen) beantworten. Du kannst aber auch "Nein" wählen, dann nervt der Konfigurator allerdings bei jeder Einstellung immer und immer wieder.
- Aus der Ansichtsliste suchst Du dann den OPC-Server heraus.
- Über das Kontextmenü kommst Du dann auf die Eigenschaften.
- Hier sind je nach Rechner- und Netzwerkkonfiguration unterschiedliche Einstellungen vorzunehmen. 
Für den Anfang solltest Du folgendes ausprobieren:
- Die Identität auf "Interkativer User" ändern.
- Die _*Sicherheit >> Start- und Aktivierungsberechtigungen*_ auf "Anpassen" ändern. Mehr dazu gleich...
- Die _*Sicherheit >> Zugriffsberechtigungen*_ auf "Anpassen" ändern. Mehr dazu jetzt:
- Bei den beiden zuvor genannten Einstellungen über "Bearbeiten" den User "INTERAKTIV" hinzufügen (sofern noch nicht enthalten) und diesem die "Remote-Rechte" geben.
Der Eigenschaften Dialog ist dann per "OK" zu schließen. Sofern der OPC-Server noch läuft ist er zu beenden, da die Einstellungen erst beim erneuten Start des OPC-Servers greifen.
Dann kannst Du es noch einmal mit dem Remote-Client versuchen. 

Da diese Einstellungen von den Rechner-, Netzwerk- und Sicherheitseinstellungen abhängig sind, kann es sein, dass die Maßnahme noch nicht hilft. Dann mußt Du (leider!!!) solange probieren bis es geht oder einen Windows-DCOM-Spezialisten bemühen.

Dennoch: Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## 1985zottel (10 November 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
Ich werde das morgen früh sofort ausprobieren.

Der Wago-Support ist echt klasse, würde ich mir bei anderen "GROSSEN" Herstellern auch wünschen!!!!


----------



## 1985zottel (11 November 2011)

Ich hab das jetzt mal versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.
Im Softing Client wird mir unter Remote der Server angezeigt und wenn ich darauf klicke werden mir Data Access V1 - V3 und die Alarme angezeigt.

Nur lässt sich der Baum nicht weiter öffnen, dort sollte ich ja dann den Server finden.

In den DCom Einstellungen habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach rumgespielt aber ohne Erfolg.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee, ich und auch unsere EDV wissen nicht woran das noch liegen kann.


----------



## WAGO (14 November 2011)

Hallo,

die Abfrage geschieht in zwei Schritten. Zuerst wird, wenn der OPC-Client den PC "anbrowst", der OPC-Server gestartet. Danach stehen die Variablen erst zur Verfügung. Diese beiden Schritte sind dementsprechend in die DCOM-Einstellungen auzuprägen.
 Du solltest daher zunächst einmal prüfen, ob der OPC-Server überhaupt startet, wenn Du ihn vom Client aus "anbrowst". Sollte dieses schon nicht funktionieren, können wir am ersten Schritt erstmal versuchen alle Einstellungen richtig zu machen. 
In der Vergangenheit hat sich - immer dann wenn der "interaktive User" versagt hat - folgende Vorgehensweise als vielversprechend herausgestellt (wie schon gesagt, eine Garantie gibt es nicht, da die Netzwerk- und Rechnereinstellungen einfach zu vielfältig sein können):

1.) Der User, der auf dem Rechner, der den OPC-Client beherbergt und diesen startet ist identisch (gleicher Username, gleiches Passwort) auf dem Rechner mit dem OPC-Server anzulegen. Beide Rechner verfügen also über den gleichen Benutzer (Namensgleichheit) mit dem gleichen Passwort!!!
2.) In der DCOM-Konfiguration ist bei "Start- und Aktivierungsberechtigungen" der neue User hinzuzufügen und mit allen Rechten auszustatten.
3.) Der Schritt 2.) ist auch für die "Zugriffsberechtigungen"  zu wiederholen
4.) Die "Indentität" ist auf "Dieser Benutzer" zu ändern, wobei hier der o.g. User einzutragen ist.
5.) Dialog mit OK schließen.
6.) OPC-Server beenden - falls noch offen.
7.) Mit dem OPC-Client vom entfernten Rechner versuchen den OPC-Server durch "anbrowsen" zu starten.

Geht's jetzt?

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## Joerg_K. (14 Februar 2012)

Hallo ich habe hier auch ein Problem mit CoDeSys, ich möchte ein  Buscoppler 750-872 mit einer Digitalen Eingangs und Ausgangsbaugruppe  (Testkonfiguration) an ein bestehendes Fernwirknetz anschließen.
Das Fernwirknetz besitzt schon einen OPC Server und die Ein und Ausgänge sollen  nun mit dem OPC Server überwacht werden.
Ich habe eine kleines Wechselblinkerprogramm geschrieben um die Änderungen zu kontrollieren
Die IP Adresse für den Feldbuskoppler ist 192.168.100.160
Die IP Adresse für den OPC Server ist 192.168.100.10
Die IP Adress des Rechner auf dem CoDeSys zum Programmieren läuft ist 192.168.100.254
Die IO Baugruppen haben die Standartvariablen AT %IX0.0....%QX0.0.....

Ich habe jetzt folgende Fragen:
Welche Einstellungen muss ich im CoDeSys wählen Server 104 oder Client 104
Welche Adressen sind nun im CoDeSys IEC Config einzutragen 
Was ist die Server Adresse in den Einstellungen
Wo muss ich die Linkadresse eintragen (wird vom OPC Server verlangt)
Was ist mit Herkunftsadresse gemeint 
Was ist ASDU Adresse (verstehe die im Netz angegebenen Ausagen nicht)
Was muss ich für Meldungen (Einzelmeldungen etc) für das  o.g Programm in der IEC Config übernehemen.
Danke schon mal


----------



## Controllfreak (14 Februar 2012)

@Joerg

Ich glaube Du schmeisst da ziemlich was durcheinander. 
Wenn Du den 750-872 Fernwirkcontroller an ein Fernwirknetz anschliessen möchtest nutzt Du das 60870-5-104 Protokoll. An welches System soll der Controller angebunden werden?


----------



## Joerg_K. (15 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

das Netz welches wir schon besitzen, wertet auch Zustände wie Tür offen,Licht an-aus usw aus.
Die Wago Baugruppe soll nun genau das gleiche machen. Die Baugruppe muss nur in das System integriert werden.
Die bestehende Fernwirktechnik arbeitet auch mit dem IEC 60870-104 deshalb wollen wir die WAGO Komponenten da mit integrieren.
ich müsste nur wissen welche Einstellungen da vorgenommen werden müssen.


----------



## Controllfreak (15 Februar 2012)

In dem Fall spielt OPC überhaupt keine Rolle, du nutzt das 104 er Protokoll. In der Steuerungskonfig nimmst Du die Adressierung vor, dort findet Du dann auch Melder, Doppelmelder etc. die Du dann auf die ASDU Adressen mappen kannst. Du brauchst auch die passenden Libs. 
Eine Hilfe könnten die Anwendungshinweise von WAGO sein, evtl meldet sich ja WAGO an dieser Stelle auch noch zu Wort


----------



## Joerg_K. (15 Februar 2012)

Genau das ist ja mein Problem wie und welche Adressen werden verwendet und wie werden die Einzelmeldungen bzw Doppelmeldungen (für das o.g Blinkprogramm ausreichend nehme ich an)eingestellt.


----------



## WAGO (15 Februar 2012)

Hallo Joerg_K,

Du hattest Gestern schon mit dem Kollegen aus dem Wago Support gesprochen. Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben, melde Dich doch bitte noch einmal bei dem Support, da das IEC60870-5 Thema sehr komplex ist. Danke

Anbei die Schnellstartanleitung.

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/872/m0872qs1d.pdf


----------

